# Slow Rotating Lights



## UpstateMike (Sep 24, 2014)

Does anyone know where I could possibly find a slow rotating amber light. I am looking for one right around 100 bucks and don't want a ridiculously fast rotator? I like the old style like you see on the county trucks.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Those are huge and draw a lot of amps fyi. And are expensive
Might want to move this post to the strobe lighting forum


----------



## UpstateMike (Sep 24, 2014)

I didn't realize there was a strobe light forum....Thank you! Can I ask how to move it?


----------



## ThompsonPlowing (Jul 20, 2014)

E-bay should have something


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NOS-GROTE-T...301?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3ce8cb5c45


----------



## slplow (May 13, 2001)

UpstateMike;1835562 said:


> Does anyone know where I could possibly find a slow rotating amber light. I am looking for one right around 100 bucks and don't want a ridiculously fast rotator? I like the old style like you see on the county trucks.


I'm with you, those fast rotators give me a head ache. Those old school grotes are great lights.


----------



## ThompsonPlowing (Jul 20, 2014)

I love the new strobes.. I want to be seen!!!!


----------



## UpstateMike (Sep 24, 2014)

Thanks Maxwell! I like the new stuff too but I just like the classic look that you get from a slow one. I have a four hideaway system and a round strobe beacon on the roof now but I'm looking to add a headache rack and wire it into the toolbox because I'm getting moisture in the third brake light causing it to work when it wants to even though everything is siliconed and heat shrinked.


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

UpstateMike;1835662 said:


> I didn't realize there was a strobe light forum....Thank you! Can I ask how to move it?


I moved it here to the Strobe forum for you :waving:


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

slplow;1835720 said:


> I'm with you, those fast rotators give me a head ache. Those old school grotes are great lights.


I agree. I have a Star 36" Interceptor that (in the upper half) has two regular speed rotators and two high speed rotators. If you ask me, the high speed rotators spin so fast that the "blink" is simply too short to get noticed. And when you have regular speed rotators right next to them like I do, you can really see the difference. I'll take the old regular speed rotators any day of the week.

Then again, the lower half of my bar is all LED - mostly Whelen LINZ6's. As good as the old fashioned rotators are, the new LEDs do one heck of a job - and draw way less power. doing it.

If you want rotators, I'd recommend getting a rotator that spins the reflector / mirror as opposed to sealed beam bulbs. The difference in current draw and complexity (and thus reliability) is significant.


----------



## wahlturfcare (Oct 24, 2005)

I have a couple of those big old rotator lights laying around if your interested.


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

This is a more modern version of the old Grote. Uses one bulb with a through-reflector, using less power.
http://www.strobesnmore.com/Whelen-Dual-Reflector-Rotabeam-Beacon.html

For slow flashes, I would choose a LED beacon (never goes out and uses very little power), and select a basic blinking flash pattern.

Whelen Brand $130
http://www.strobesnmore.com/Whelen-L41-Low-Profile-Class-1-LED-Beacon.html

Store Brand $80
http://www.strobesnmore.com/Strobes-N-More-Class-1-Next-Gen-LED-Beacon.html


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

^---- Check out 1:09 on the video for the $80 light, he shows a basic blinking pattern. It's a class 1 like the Whelen (bright) and has a 5-year warranty, much cheaper too.


----------



## Strobesnmore (Jan 31, 2007)

The rotating pattern on our Strobes N More beacon will do 3 different speeds. Slow, fast, and faster.


----------



## UpstateMike (Sep 24, 2014)

How big of a difference is the Low dome to the High dome? I have a standard strobe now that goes about 6-7 inches tall.


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

HAHA, check out the second review for it ($80 one):

"...choose the pattern I liked the most (pattern 3, 75fpm rotator). Reminds me of my Dads old dual par 36 halogen rotators back in the day on his railroad signal maintenance truck. "


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

UpstateMike;1835562 said:


> Does anyone know where I could possibly find a slow rotating amber light. I am looking for one right around 100 bucks and don't want a ridiculously fast rotator? I like the old style like you see on the county trucks.


Your sig says you're in "upstate NY." If you're anywhere near Avon, NY, you can stop right in to Star Warning Systems. Go to the Customer Service area on the north side of the building. Gene will give you all the help you need.


----------

